# Power [eng] = Strom [deu]



## eYe (28 Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich habe gestern Abend eine lebhafte Diskussion mit meiner Freundin gehabt und zwar ging es um das englische Wort "Power". Darauf gekommen sind wir weil sie eine Übersetzung von mir für einen ausländischen Kunden durchgesehen hat (Sie studiert Amerikanistik) und diese korrigieren sollte. Sie ist dann auf das Wort "Current" gestoßen und kannte es nicht, nachdem ich ihr mitteilte das es Strom hieße schlug sie "Power" vor.

Daraus entwickelte sich wie schon gesagt, eine lebhafte Diskussion.

Nun erhoffe ich mir Beistand hier im Forum, entweder könnt ihr mir helfen ihr zu Beweisen das Power [eng] niemals mit Strom übersetz werden kann, oder aber ihr klärt mich auf und lehrt mich eines besseren.

Meine Argumente:

Power [eng] = Leistung
Voltage [eng] = Spannung
Current [eng] = Strom

Ich habe ihr gesagt das diese Übersetzung auf Grund der Formel für die elektrische Leistung schon nicht möglich ist, denn P = U * I also Power = Voltage * Current.
Wenn ich nun Power (auch) mit Strom übersetzen könnte wäre die Formel mathematisch unlogisch.

Soweit so gut, sie aber sagt das:

Power failure [eng] = STROMausfall
Power cable [eng] = STROMkabel
Switch off the power supply [eng] = Ausschalten der STROMversorgung
The socket has no power [eng] = Die Steckdose ist hat keinen STROM...

Ich habe ihr versucht zu erklären, dass es meiner Meinung nach eine falsche Übersetzung sei, bzw bei zusammengesetzen Wörtern im Endeffekt die gleiche Bedeutung hat aber das einzelne Wort nicht so übersetz werden kann.

Meiner Meinung nach wären die korrekten Übersetzungen:

Power failure [eng] = Leistungsfehler (Ursache keine Spannung oder kein Strom)
Power cable [eng] = Leistungskabel (für größere Ströme)
Switch off the power supply [eng] = Abschalten der Leistung (Spannung und Strom aus)
The socket has no power [eng] = Die Steckdose gibt keine Leistung ab (keine Spannung und Strom)


Naja auf jedenfall haben wir uns da sehr verrannt und ich suche nun nach der klärenden Lösung. Vielleicht kann ja jemand von Euch etwas klärendes dazu beitragen. Ihre Bekannten aus den USA geben zumindestens Ihr recht...

Sie war zumindestens zu dem Kompromiß bereit zu sagen, dass es im technischen falsch sein mag aber im umgangsprachlichen Power [eng] immer auch Strom bedeuten kann.


Ich bitte um Hilfe 


PS: Leider helfen die Übersetzungsdienste im Inernet nicht weiter, manche führen Power = Strom auf, andere nicht.
Interessant ist das PONS, dort steht unter Power [eng] kann auch Strom bedeuten, aber unter Strom wird nirgendwo Power aufgeführt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Januar 2009)

... ich würde "Power" in dem Zusammenhang mit Energie(-Versorgung) übersetzen.
Das Wort "Current" wird im Englischen nicht im gleichen Sinne wie bei uns verwendet - im Grunde verwenden wir den Begriff "Strom" hier falsch ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Golden Egg (28 Januar 2009)

Jup würde ich auch meinen. Kommt ganz auf den Zusammenhang an wo power bzw current verwendet wird. In welchem Zusammenhang ist "current" aufgetaucht?


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_adapter
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzteil


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

Wenn Du mal bei leo.org schaust dann gibt es ohne Ende Übersetzungen für das Wort POWER.

Warscheinlich habt ihr beide jeweils ein bischen recht 




.... und schon wieder zu langsam.... wenigstens hat mich diesmal nicht VL überholt.....


----------



## o.s.t. (28 Januar 2009)

mein bescheidener Beitrag:

CT = current transformer = Stromwandler

CT ist ein geläufiger Ausdruck von unseren amerikanischen Kollegen, welche die Dinger in ihre MCC's einbauen.

ansonsten denke ich, es muss auch noch zwischen dem "Fussvolk" und den "Technikern/Elektrikern" unterschieden werden.
kann mir gut vorstellen, das beim "Fussvolk" eher umgangssprachlich Power für Strom+Co verwendet wird,
bei den Fachleuten dann eher unterschieden wird zwischen "current", "voltage" und "power", je nach Sachlage
(zu welcher der genannten Gruppen gehört deine Freundin ?  )


o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2009)

ahhh, jetzt hier:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_(philosophy)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macht
möge die Macht mit euch sein ...


----------



## sue port (28 Januar 2009)

richtig, im englischen gibt es soooo viele doppel und dreifach bedeutung,
bsp: the-> der, die, das
you->du, sie(persönliche anrede.
power hat eh viele bedeutungen: kraft, energie, strom,...
wo soll man da anfangen und wo aufhören


----------



## sue port (28 Januar 2009)

nochmal ich, hiermit translate ich :TOOL:

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/dings.cg...ors=0&optpro=0&query=power&iservice=&comment=


----------



## Golden Egg (28 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ahhh, jetzt hier:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_(philosophy)
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macht
> möge die Macht mit euch sein ...



Oder das Hier nach dem Motto "Yes We Can!"


----------



## argv_user (28 Januar 2009)

Ich würde current nur dann nehmen, wenn ausdrücklich die
Stromstärke gemeint ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Januar 2009)

... wobei sich Macht hinwiederum lückenlos zu force weiterübersetzen lässt, womit dann der Saft bei Spaceballs seinen Wortwitz bekommt, wenn man das Ursprungsmaterial kennt ...


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Januar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Power failure [eng] = STROMausfall
> Power cable [eng] = STROMkabel
> Switch off the power supply [eng] = Ausschalten der STROMversorgung
> The socket has no power [eng] = Die Steckdose ist hat keinen STROM...


Das kommt davon, wenn man umgangssprachlich die Dinge nicht korrekt anwendet.

Aus dem Kontext heraus und somit sachlich richtig müsste es meiner Meinung nach ganz klar heißen:

Power failure [eng] = *ENERGIE*ausfall
Power cable [eng] = *ENERGIE*kabel
Switch off the power supply [eng] = Ausschalten der *ENERGIE*versorgung
The socket has no power [eng] = Die Steckdose ist hat keine *ENERGIE*...


----------



## eYe (28 Januar 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich würde current nur dann nehmen, wenn ausdrücklich die
> Stromstärke gemeint ist.



Ich nehme Current immer dann wenn es ausdrücklich um den Strom geht 


Stromausfall ist Power Failure, und das sage ich z.B. wenn die Glübirne in der Küche kein Licht mehr abgibt. Und der Grund dafür ist das keine elektrische Leistung mehr in Licht umgewandelt wird 
(Deswegen sind die Englischsprachigen in der Hinsicht auch einen Schritt voraus, weil sie sich nicht nur auf den fehlenden Strom beschränken...)

PS: Bitte keine Diskussion was Power alles bedeuten könnte, sondernnur Meinungen ob Power = Strom sein kann, und zwar nicht in irgendwelchen zusammengesetzen Wörtern sondern einfach nur diese beiden Wörter.


----------



## Zottel (28 Januar 2009)

Wenn es um Physik oder Elektrotechnik geht, muß es ganz klar heißen:
Strom - current
Leistung - power
Spannung - voltage oder tension
Energie oder Arbeit - energy
Andere Verwendungen im Englischen sind halt genauso unphysikalische Umgangssprache, wie wenn ich sage "Es ist kein Strom in der Steckdose".


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Januar 2009)

Zottel schrieb:


> Wenn es um Physik oder Elektrotechnik geht, muß es ganz klar heißen:
> Strom - current
> Leistung - power
> Spannung - voltage oder tension
> ...


wobei energy nicht das einzige Wort ist, was für den Begriff "Leistung" in Fachkreisen verwendet wird. Bestes Beispiel ist hier "power consumption", was mir bisher am häufigsten für "Energieverbrauch" oder "Leistungsaufnahme" in Datenblättern untergekommen ist.

Aber zum Thema: "current" ist das einzige Wort, was ich bisher für den elektrotechnischen Begriff "Strom" gehört oder gelesen habe.


----------



## Zottel (28 Januar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> wobei energy nicht das einzige Wort ist, was für den Begriff "Leistung" in Fachkreisen verwendet wird. Bestes Beispiel ist hier "power consumption", was mir bisher am häufigsten für "Energieverbrauch" oder "Leistungsaufnahme" in Datenblättern untergekommen ist.


energy ist nicht Leistung!
Leistung und power sind "Energie durch Zeit" bzw. der Diffentialquotient dE/dt.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Januar 2009)

Hast ja recht

enery = Energie = Arbeit/Zeit (physikalisch) ... schon klar

Aber was das Wort im technischen Kontext angeht (es ging ja um die Frage, ob man "power" für "Strom" nehmen kann) bedeutet "power" eben manchmal auch "Energie". Das Wort ist mehrdeutig. Daher z. B. auch "power plant", "power consumption" usw.

(umgekehrt wird energy aber nicht für "Leistung" gebraucht)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

DAS hat ja auch irgendwie mit Strom zu tun...... und ist jetzt sowas von Offtopic


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DAS hat ja auch irgendwie mit Strom zu tun...... und ist jetzt sowas von Offtopic



Und welchen deiner sieben Sinne möchtest Du damit stimulieren?


----------



## jabba (28 Januar 2009)

welchen der Sinne ist doch klar..


und womit ??


mit PLC-SIM














Der *P*ower *L*ümmel und *C*litoris *SIM*ulator
*ROFL*


----------



## eYe (28 Januar 2009)

> *pow·er*
> ...
> *c. * Electrical or mechanical energy, especially as used to assist or replace human energy.
> *d. * Electricity supplied to a home, building, or community: a storm that cut off power to the whole region.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/power


Das geschulte Auge wird erkennen, dass von Strom nirgendwo die Rede ist.


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2009)

Tja, die Engländer haben halt das gleiche Problem wie wir,
nach meinen subjektiven Eindruck sogar noch schlimmer:
Umgangssprache und technische Realität.

UGS: Stromausfall = Technisch Netz/Spannungsausfall ...

@Eye
Dein Link: to supply with power = UGS mit Strom Versorgen ...

P.S.
Wenn in dem zu übersetzenden Text "Current" steht, dann ist auch Current gemeint, und nicht Power.
Du als Fachmann wirst den Unterschied schon kennen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2009)

*Kein Strom gefunden ...*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Das geschulte Auge wird erkennen, dass von Strom nirgendwo die Rede ist.



Stimmt, aber ich habe 3x den Ausdruck "current" gefunden 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2009)

*Schmeiss das Wörterbuch weg ..*

Hallo,



			
				trinitaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon, wenn man umgangssprachlich die Dinge nicht korrekt anwendet.



Nein, das kommt davon, wenn man Begriffe aus der englischen oder amerikanischen Sprache (oder meinetwegen auch umgekehrt) mit Hilfe eines Wörterbuches übersetzen will. Das geht nicht... Zur korrekten Übersetzung sind schon weitgehende Kenntnisse *beider* Sprachen erforderlich.



			
				trinitaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Kontext heraus und somit sachlich richtig müsste es meiner Meinung nach ganz klar heißen:
> 
> Power failure [eng] = ENERGIEausfall
> Power cable [eng] = ENERGIEkabel
> ...



Da haben wir die astreine Wörterbuchübersetzung.

Im deutschen ist der Ausdruck "ENERGIEausfall" eben umgangssprachlich wenig verbreitet, wir reden dann vom "Spannungsausfall".
Das "ENERGIEkabel" kann man mal bedingt so stehen lassen, doch meistens reden wir vom Leistungskabel.
Der Begriff "Ausschalten der ENERGIEversorgung" mag bei einem 110kV Schalter im deutschen zutreffend sein. Aber wenn ich die Einspeisung eines Schaltschrankes abschalte, ist das bei mir ein "Ausschalten der Spannungsversorgung".
Und auch das "Die Steckdose hat keine ENERGIE... " ist kein üblicher Sprachgebrauch. Hier sage ich doch ganz einfach : "Die Steckdose ist spannungslos" , oder ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2009)

*Übersetzungen*

Hallo,

für die wenigen, die es wirklich interessiert, hier noch ein Link :

http://www.akademie.de/fuehrung-organisation/business-english/kurse/business-english-lernen/erfolgreiche-kommunikation-auf-englisch/probleme-schwierigkeiten-uebersetzen-deutsch-englisch.html

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Januar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und welchen deiner sieben Sinne möchtest Du damit stimulieren?


 

Den Lötsinn natürlich...........


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2009)

*Ich bin so fies ...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Den Lötsinn natürlich...........



Und nicht vergessen, Bleizusätze im Blödsinn sind seit 1.6.2006 verboten. 
Sollte auch sinngemäß für den Lötsinn gelten.  
Aber warum direkt der Link zu disfunktionalen Erektionsstörungen, geht es nicht mehr ohne Blei *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 Januar 2009)

*Wörterbuch ist nutzlos*

Hallo,



> Da haben wir die astreine Wörterbuchübersetzung.



Und nicht mal ein Wörterbuch kann das Erleben und die Integration in einem anderen Land begreiflicher machen. In England war ich im Jahre 1984 zum ersten Mal, reichlich ausgestattet mit Wörterbuch und Fremdsprachenschule...
Tatort : Eine Fabrik in der Grafschaft Kent, ca. eine halbe Fahrtstunde mit dem Auto von London entfernt. Ich bin mit meinem Auto hingefahren und habe das auf dem Firmenparkplatz abgestellt. Also nix wie rein in die Bude...
Da war gerade Schichtwechsel, hunderte von Arbeitern kamen mir entgegen.
Jeder entgegenkommende hat das linke Auge zugekniffen und den Kopf in einem bestimmten Winkel nach rechts oben bewegt. Kein Mensch hat ein Wort der Begrüßung dabei gesagt, alles war stumm. 
Es hat dann nur kurz gedauert, bis ich begriffen habe, das diese Mimik der eigentliche Gruß war, also ohne Worte und nur durch Gesten. Das habe ich dann mal eine halbe Stunde vor dem Spiegel in dem schmuddeligem, völlig  überteuerten Hotelzimmer probiert und wurde dann von den englischen Kollegen akzeptiert. 
Ende der 80-er habe ich dann einige Zeit in Schottland gelebt und gearbeitet, die Begrüßungen in Schottland sind wortreicher als im Süden von England. Also mindestens zwei Worte zur Begrüßung, aber die haben mir gerne Unterricht in der gälischen Sprache gegeben...
Naja, jetzt bleiben noch die USA über. Da ist auch der ordentliche und freundliche Gruß zur entsprechenden Tageszeit regional sehr unterschiedlich, aber im Gegensatz zu den Engländern sind die Amis doch schon recht geschwätzig. Reicht also vom freundlichen "How are you doing" bis zum legeren "Howdie", eben auch je nach Region. Da muss man sich als als Gast in der jeweiligen Region anpassen und die richtigen Worte finden. Zumal die Dialekte vom Norden bis zum Süden doch recht unterschiedlich sind.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Medical (29 Januar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Oder das Hier nach dem Motto "Yes We Can!"


Womit die Übersetzung von "Power to Change" dann wohl "Strom zu Wechselgeld" heißen muss?


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2009)

Ich habne nur die B Scheine in englisch.
Aber war Stom nicht in den Formeln "juice"?
Únd wenn etwas aktiv damit gemacht wird dann ist es "current"
Wobei ein Draht unter Strom ja "live" ist.

Was du meinst bei der leistung ist zum Beispiel etwas aktives, zum Beispiel ausgehender Strom ist "outgoing current"

Ah und Watt bleibt Watt, egal wo, das ist nur eine Einheit.

Power heit eigentlich richtig übersezt Kraft, also die strengneth

Da in der USA absolut ohne Ausnahme nur Idoten als elektriker arbeiten, da die keinerlei Ausbildung anbieten etc. und die Amis absolut Wortfaule Hunde sind (War schon mal wer in der USA? Da ist ja selbst meine englische Gramathik besser als deren.) heist ohnehin jedes 2. 3 WortPower, die anderen beiden Wörter sind dann noch Fuck und Cool.
Wenn Sie mal einen Satz bilden dann nur "Oh my God"

Sach deiner Freundin das Sie stinkfaul ist, wer Amerikanistik Studiert, doch nur weil die nur 500 Jahre Geschichte haben und darin ned alzuviel derissen haben.


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, das kommt davon, wenn man Begriffe aus der englischen oder amerikanischen Sprache (oder meinetwegen auch umgekehrt) mit Hilfe eines Wörterbuches übersetzen will. Das geht nicht... Zur korrekten Übersetzung sind schon weitgehende Kenntnisse *beider* Sprachen erforderlich.


 

Ein Amerikaner würde sich nie soviel mühe machen für ein Wort die perfekte Übersetzung oder Ausdrucksweise zu suchen. Wie der Rest der Welt auch. Das machen echt nur wir Deutschen.
Hat aber auch mit unseren Stuidensystem zu tun. Bei Referaten und Hausarbeiten wird einfach abgeschriben und Wörter ausgetauscht oder schönere gesucht.

Grüsse


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Hat aber auch mit unseren Stuidensystem zu tun. Bei Referaten und Hausarbeiten wird einfach abgeschriben und Wörter ausgetauscht oder schönere gesucht.



Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass bei den Meisterkursen der Englischunterricht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## peter(R) (29 Januar 2009)

Schon mal hier geschaut ??

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...=both&pinyin=diacritic&search=power&relink=on

danach ein eindeutiges sowohl als auch ...

Ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung nicht nur länder- sondern sogar gegendspzifisch was benutzt wird.


peter(R)


----------



## eYe (29 Januar 2009)

Also weil mir das Ganze keine Ruhe läßt habe ich mal ein paar Amerikanistik Professoren belästigt ^^

Hier die teilweise verblüffenden Antworten:



> 1. Power bedeutet auch Energie, und Elektrizität  würde man mit electric power übersetzen. Auf dem Einschaltknopf Ihrer  Stereoanlage steht auch power. Dann gibt es noch currency, ein Wort, das genau  wie unser Strom vom Fließen des Wassers herkommt.
> 2. Man kann nie eins zu eins  übersetzen.
> 3. Außerdem sollte man Frauen nicht  widersprechen.
> 4. Ihre Frage hätten Sie einfacher - ohne  Belästigung eines Dritten - anhand eines Lexikons klären können, auch  online.





> da "power station" im Englischen für Elektrizitätswerk steht, kann "power" auch für Elektrizität benutzt werden. Da Ihre Freundin Amerikanistik studiert, hat sie sicher auch Zugang zu Wörterbüchern, die ihr das bestätigen.





> Von Physik verstehe ich eigentlich nicht viel... Um sicher zu gehen, müssen Sie einen Physiker fragen. Im normalen Sprachgebrauch wird "power" als "Strom" übersetzt. Zum Beispiel spricht man von "power failure" (Stromausfall). Der Begriff "Leistung" würde meiner Meinung nach mit "voltage" übersetzt werden, aber eben, mit technischen Fachbegriffen beschäftige ich mich eigentlich nicht. Am besten schauen Sie in einem fachspezifischen Wörterbuch nach.





> ich teile die Meinung Ihrer Freundin. Ich  und wohl die meisten Engländer und Amerikaner auch haben wahrscheinlich eine  sehr viel verschwommenere Vorstellung von der Unterscheidung von elektrischem  Strom und Leistung als Sie. Deshalb vermutlich die semantischen Überlappungen,  die Ihnen fachmännischerweise falsch erscheinen. Man sagt halt üblicherweise  "the socket has no power" und eben nicht "currrent", obwohl das möglicherweise  präziser wäre.
> Aber ich leite Ihre Mail mal an den in solchen  Fragen viel kompetenteren Sprachwissenschaftler, Herrn Schubert, weiter mit der  Bitte um endgültige Klärung.



Ich lass das mal ohne Kommentar alles so stehen


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2009)

besonders schön:



> Ihre Frage hätten Sie einfacher - ohne  Belästigung eines Dritten - anhand eines Lexikons klären können, auch  online.



*ACK*


----------



## eYe (29 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> besonders schön:
> 
> 
> 
> *ACK*



Na du bist mir ja ein Experte, dann zeig mir doch mal den Lexikoneintrag in dem das Eindeutig geklärt wird?

Falls du es bisher überlesen hast hier nochmal zur Info:

http://dict.leo.org sagt Power = Strom
http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de führt bei Power nicht explizit Strom auf

Im PONS wird unter Power Strom aufgeführt aber unter Strom nicht Power

Und nun kommst du 


PS: Wenn das Thema nicht interessiert, dem steht es frei diesen thread zu überlesen


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2009)

es ist, wie QM bereits erklärt hat, keine frage der genauen, wort wörtlichen übersetzung ... und das kann man online nachlesen 

ich tendiere aber zum PS


----------



## kermit (29 Januar 2009)

so, nun kann ich es mir einfach auch nicht mehr verheben (ist das Dialekt?) noch einen drauf zu setzen:


> ... da "power station" im Englischen für Elektrizitätswerk steht ...


jetzt ohne gegoogelt und Wiki bemüht zu haben: Power station bedeutet für mich auch Trafostation und Kraftwerk ...


----------



## argv_user (29 Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt gerade mal im Langenscheidt nachgesehen.
Da steht, dass der el. Strom zwar current heißt,
aber auch als power bezeichnet wird.

Und um Kermit zu ergänzen: Kraftwerk, Kraftsteckdose etc...


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> Kraftwerk ...



oder auch generating station, power plant oder powerhouse

menno, kann das hier mal aufhören?


----------



## eYe (29 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> menno, kann das hier mal aufhören?



Ja einfach nichts mehr schreiben, dann hört es irgendwann ganz von alleine auf 

Naja im Endeffekt wurde ja auch alles gesagt, nämlich im Endeffekt nichts 

Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Chef darum bitten die Beschriftung unser Generatorschutzgeräte wie folgt zu ändern:

Deutsch ---- Englisch (alt) ---- Englisch (neu)

Leistung ------- Power ----------- *Power*
Spannung ----- Voltage --------- Voltage
Strom --------- Current -----------*Power*
Frequenz ---- Frequency ------- Frequency 

:s1:

So und von mir aus nun halt Ende...


----------



## peter(R) (29 Januar 2009)

Da könnte man doch den fragen der das schöne Gedichtlein gesagt hat:

>>  Volt, Watt, Ampere, Ohm, ohne mich gibts keinen Strom <<

Ist hier jemand ausser mir noch alt genug um zu wissen wer das geagt hat ???

...  nur um das alles mal aufzulockern...

peter(R)


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2009)

*Guru Guru*

Hallo,



			
				peter(R) schrieb:
			
		

> Volt, Watt, Ampere, Ohm, ohne mich gibts keinen Strom



Mani Neumeier von Guru Guru, Krautrock Ende der 70'er.

Krieg ich jetzt den ersten Preis  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wer öfter etwas im Bereich E-Technik/Automatisierung übersetzen muss, dem
kann ich das *Wörterbuch industrielle Elektrotechnik, Energie- und 
Automatisierungstechnik* von Siemens A&D empfehlen. Kostet zwar 180 
EUR, aber fünf unverbindliche Ergebnisse von Internetrecherchen vergleichen 
kostet auch.


----------



## peter(R) (29 Januar 2009)

Tja ok. das wäre dann ein Küsschen vom Elektrolurch ( vorsicht Hochspannung)

peter(R)


----------



## argv_user (29 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War das nicht "Kraftwerk" ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

Mit welchem POWER hier versucht wird den STROM zu übersetzen das ist schon eine gewaltige LEISTUNG.... und das ganze ohne LEITUNG....


in English , please


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mit welchem POWER hier versucht wird den STROM zu übersetzen das ist schon eine gewaltige LEISTUNG.... und das ganze ohne LEITUNG....
> in English , please



google macht das erste mal einen recht brauchbaren vorschlag:



> What POWER here trying to translate the POWER* that is already an enormous achievement .... and all without MANAGEMENT ....​



*orig google, wollte das zitat nicht mit "STROM" entstellen


----------



## peter(R) (29 Januar 2009)

Neee Kraftwerk das waren die mit der 
RADIOAKTIVITÄT ....       die      ...für dich und mich im All entsteht ...

peter(R)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Januar 2009)

QM hat wohl recht .... hätte mich auch gewundert wenn nicht 

HIER


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2009)

*Guru Guru*

Hallo,



			
				peter(R) schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ok. das wäre dann ein Küsschen vom Elektrolurch ( vorsicht Hochspannung)



Bin dann schonmal unterwegs zur Lüsterklemme neben dem Hauptzähler *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Das verstehen alle, die richtig gelöst haben


----------



## peter(R) (29 Januar 2009)

Natürlich hat er recht !!!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5WSVjiln0z0

Der entsprechende Satz kommt aber erst nach ca. 5:20 min

peter(R)


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2009)

*Der Unbelehrbare*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jedenfalls meinen Chef darum bitten die Beschriftung unser Generatorschutzgeräte wie folgt zu ändern:
> 
> Deutsch ---- Englisch (alt) ---- Englisch (neu)
> 
> ...



Demnach (Englisch(neu)) Leistung = Power und Strom = Power 

Ok, Du hast es geschafft alle Beiträge hier konsequent zu ignorieren und wirst dann halt die bisherige korrekte Übersetzung in Zukunft falsch schreiben. Ist aber wirklich nicht mein Problem 

Und das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn Dein Chef recht ahnungslos ist ... 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## peter(R) (30 Januar 2009)

kann mich Questionmark nur anschliessen.   
Euer "Englisch (alt)" ist deutlich richtiger - speziell in der Auflistung wie sie hier steht - als Dein "Englisch (neu)".
In einer Liste kann ich doch nicht für zwei unterschiedliche Dinge das gleiche Wort verwenden wenn es ein allgemeingultiges anderes dafür gibt.

mitkopfschüttelndem Gruß

peter(R)


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass bei den Meisterkursen der Englischunterricht zu kurz kommt.


Bei Meister und beim Techniker gab es gar kein englisch, genauso wenig wie es eines beim Studium gibt.

Um gescheit Englisch zu lernen gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. 
Eine Zeit nach England fahren oder Intensivkurse.

Hast du studiert? Ich mente bei dem was du Zietiertest etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2009)

kermit schrieb:


> so, nun kann ich es mir einfach auch nicht mehr verheben (ist das Dialekt?) noch einen drauf zu setzen:
> jetzt ohne gegoogelt und Wiki bemüht zu haben: Power station bedeutet für mich auch Trafostation und Kraftwerk ...


Power Plant


----------



## peter(R) (30 Januar 2009)

Power plant eher das Kraftwerk, Power station eher die Trafostation

Zum enlisch lernen gibt es eigentlich nur einen Weg - eigene Erfahrung - ab in ein enlischsprachiges Land, oder eins in dem englisch praktisch zweite Sprache ist - wie in einigen arabischen Ländern - und zwar alleine bzw. ohne deutschsprachige Begleitung  deutschsprachiges Camp oä. und dann da arbeiten.
 Es ist verblüffend wie schnell man da englisch sprechen lernt - ok. Grammatik wird etwas zurückgestellt - und auch noch Geld dafür kriegt.

peter(R)


----------



## Friese_250 (30 Januar 2009)

*mein großes Erschrecken --- > Current*

moin moin,

ein wenig OT

Bootsausfahrt, viele Gleichgesinnte, ein Vorturner, mein erster Aufenthalt im Englischen Sprachraum, Karibik, Barbados

Vorab dann die Infos zum Tauchplatz (Wrack):" There is somtimes a big current at the wrack." 


sch... wieso ist da unten ein großer Stromfluß, hat da jemand die Seekabel angeschnitten*ROFL*


----------



## peter(R) (30 Januar 2009)

Was die da in der Karibik sprechen hat eh nur rudimentär mit englisch zu tun ...

peter(R)


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Power plant eher das Kraftwerk, Power station eher die Trafostation
> 
> Zum enlisch lernen gibt es eigentlich nur einen Weg - eigene Erfahrung - ab in ein enlischsprachiges Land, oder eins in dem englisch praktisch zweite Sprache ist - wie in einigen arabischen Ländern - und zwar alleine bzw. ohne deutschsprachige Begleitung deutschsprachiges Camp oä. und dann da arbeiten.
> Es ist verblüffend wie schnell man da englisch sprechen lernt - ok. Grammatik wird etwas zurückgestellt - und auch noch Geld dafür kriegt.
> ...


 
wie schon erwähnt kann ich da Intensives Sprachtraining auch anraten.
Dort wird über einen Zeitraum nur Englisch gesprochen und vor allem die Aussprache und Fehler umgehend verbessert.
Wenn man es 14 oder 28 Tage macht und in der Zeit nur Englisch spricht gibt das einen enormen Vortschritt.
Persönlich kann ich Language World empfehlen. Dort gibt es auch die Annerkannten EU Prüfungen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2009)

Friese_250 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ein wenig OT
> 
> ...





big current ist zwar ungewöhnlich aber strong corrent ist mir durchaus ein Begriff..... und das nicht nur in der Karibik ;o)


----------



## argv_user (30 Januar 2009)

Friese:

Bei uns im Saarland würde man dann current mit Betrieb übersetzen 
Und da big(viel) = e Haufe :

"Do is manchemol e Haufe Betrieb bei dem Wrack"...

So, unn jetzt schaffe mer weider...


----------



## TommyG (30 Januar 2009)

If...

...you put power on the motor, you can see the current that it takes..

Aber es gibt ja auch hier in D immer noch Loitz, die 'ne Birne in die Lampe schrauben', aber dass ist ja ein anderes Thema. 

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Februar 2009)

> Spannung - voltage oder tension



die elektrische Spannung würde ich nicht mit tension übersetzen, mit tension ist eher die mechanische Spannung gemeint (Federspannung, Spannung eines Drahtseils...)


----------



## peter(R) (2 Februar 2009)

Tension im Zusammenhang mit elektrischer Spannung habe ich auch noch nie gehört.

peter(R)


----------



## M_o_t (2 Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe sogar ein Warnschild mit High Tension

Gruß
Silke


----------

